# Bronica etrs, issue, please please help.



## mlg (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey

I new, hello. 

I have a problem with a bronica etrs I have just got from ebay. I have put the camera together and worked evrything out apart from, I cant see though the prism viewfinder, and if I take that off I can not see anything on the focus screen. It looks like the shutter in the lens is allways shut. It cranks and fires just fine.

I must be missing something and knowing me its probably obvious.

Please help I have just had a disater with a broken Kiev 88 which did not advance properly and I lost loads of important shots.

Cheers
Marc


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, I haven't used my Bronica in 20 years. If no one else can lend a hand, I can drag it out and look it over. I don't remember there being any type of interlock or anything. If you don't get any response, I'll pull it out and look it over. It sounds like your mirror isn't cycling. My RB67 has interlocks, but I just don't remember about the Bronica.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2012)

Ummmm....is the mirror-up lever actuated? Meaning, is the mirror stuck in the "UP" position, and not down, in the *viewing* position?

Have you pulled the dark slide out, cranked the camera, and tried to fire it? I am wondering if you are in a multi-exposure situation.

Does it have a multi-exposure button?

A bit more of an involved description might help us understand what's going on. I have Bronica SQ-A and SQA-M gear, but I am NOT familiar with the ETRs line.


----------



## mlg (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks guys but I'm completely lost, it should all work and I now have a manual but no joy, loaded a film and now it wont fire also. Looks like I'll have to take it to a shop for them to look at
defeated


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good luck and let us know


----------



## timor (Dec 14, 2012)

Bronica ETRS desn't have MLU, in multi-exposure mode mirror is coming down with every rewind. Well take out the lens and check if the mirror is down, that one thing, second thing is to dismount the back, put multiple exposure lever in horizontal position (otherwise it wont fire) and looking through the back see if curtain and mirror go up and if you can see shutter opening. Even without the battery shutter should open at 1/500 s. Enough to see the light. Also dismount the lens and look through it to see if shutter is in open position. It is possible, that the shutter is faulty or stuck and doesn't open at all. I have such one lens where shutter opens only every second shot. Unfortunately Seiko shutters have not the best design and wear down with the use, impossible to fix, is better to get another lens.
If camera wont fire two things are to check: power switch, if you have a speed grip,  it should be in the second position. The first one is good only for the trigger in the body. Then see, if you removed dark slide from the back. If still wont fire let me know.


----------



## notgandalf (Jun 17, 2013)

I know this is a bit random, but is anyone familiar with the Bronica ETR-C? I can't seem to find anything on it anywhere...


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 18, 2013)

The camera needs to have film in it.... 

otherwise put her in multi exposer mode by turning hte little lever by the crank down. When you cock the camera, the mirror will go down n you will be able to see again. The mirror stays up after every shot so cocking it will allow you to view the image on the screen again.

Most MF cameras do that. BTW don't forget to put the multi exp lever up again when you put film in it.


Manuals are here...
Zenza Bronica ETRS / ETRC instruction manual, free user manual, PDF manual

enjoy your new toy... it is a beautiful camera. Oh be sure to put a new battery in.. that will last you years befoer needing to change it again. A dead battery will fire the camera at 1/500th..... no slow speeds at all is an indication of a dead battery.


----------



## timor (Jun 19, 2013)

ETR-C is the same like ETR without the option of removable magazine. Just fixed back.
Manual here:
http://www.butkus.org/chinon/bronica/bronica_etrs/bronica_etrs.htm


----------

